# Long Back?



## horsehorse (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi there!! How old is he? He looks high in the butt, but if he's younger, could be he is still growing. His back doesn't look too long to me, I think it looks strange because his butt is so high. What do you intend to do with him? His pasterns are on the longer side also.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

That is one crazy back sock! Love it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he doesnt' look roach backed at all. He is really downhill now, but should grow out of it, no? At least some. He's muscling up nicely.

HOw old now?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, I don't see a roach at all. His back seems like it might be a touch long, but then again, that could be the wonky growth stage he's going through right now LOL. Give him until he's at least 2 before you start worrying too much about his back being long, you won't really be able to get a good idea until he's pretty close to grown.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I think he looks fine, how old is he????
He looks 2 at most, especially with his head seeming so large
and his neck so thin. His neck looks great for balance if he grows into it!
On the dead on pict he has a better ratio, the other photos give him
a tall rear. He just looks young to me!
Pretty boy!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I believe Rodeo is 18 months old now.

@ csimkunas6- Trust me...when they're butt-high like that, they look all sorts of wonky. Aires was extremely butt-high when I bought him. Now that he's leveled out, he looks more like a horse and less like a freak of nature.  I don't see any roaching in Rodeo's back, but I see where you might think that.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

horsehorse said:


> Hi there!! How old is he? He looks high in the butt, but if he's younger, could be he is still growing. His back doesn't look too long to me, I think it looks strange because his butt is so high. What do you intend to do with him? His pasterns are on the longer side also.


He will be 18months old Oct 11th....but yes, he is very butt high at the moment! I think you may be right though, it may just look strange due to him being so butt high. As far as what I want to do with him, a little bit of everything. 

Thanks for the reply!!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

BaileyJo said:


> That is one crazy back sock! Love it!


Haha, it is pretty crazy isnt it!? Thank you! I like it as well!



tinyliny said:


> he doesnt' look roach backed at all. He is really downhill now, but should grow out of it, no? At least some. He's muscling up nicely.
> 
> HOw old now?


He is starting to muscle up some now, Id say he will grow out of it, he has been going through "funky" stages since Ive had him, he'll be somewhat level at times, and then be like this, so we'll see! But he will be 18months old in October!! Crazy how fast time flies by!



smrobs said:


> I agree, I don't see a roach at all. His back seems like it might be a touch long, but then again, that could be the wonky growth stage he's going through right now LOL. Give him until he's at least 2 before you start worrying too much about his back being long, you won't really be able to get a good idea until he's pretty close to grown.


Thanks smrobs....like I said in my other reply, I think you guys are right saying that it might appear to be that way with him being so butt high. LOL, he is going through a funky one right now though!!! Was Rafe up and down like this, or did he stay pretty level? I know he looks great now! How old is he know?



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I believe Rodeo is 18 months old now.
> 
> @ csimkunas6- Trust me...when they're butt-high like that, they look all sorts of wonky. Aires was extremely butt-high when I bought him. Now that he's leveled out, he looks more like a horse and less like a freak of nature.  I don't see any roaching in Rodeo's back, but I see where you might think that.


Hahah, good to know! Aires def seems pretty level know, and your right, he looks like a horse for sure!! But yeah, looking at these pics again, and reading this replies, I think you guys are right by saying that it may just look like that due to him being butt high. I noticed it a few weeks ago, and have been keeping an eye on it. Thanks for the replies!!!!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

He sure is going through a wonky phase, isn't he? Don't worry so much, I have a little guy that will be 2 1/2 in November and I got him when he was 18 months. You should see how wonky he looked then (GIANT head, tiny little neck, butt high, etc) and see how he looks now. It's a complete 180! He actually looks like a horse now! So he'll grow into himself, and then you'll look back at these pictures and be say "I was so worried he's end up all gangly, but look at him now"!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL, there's a reason old breeders say, "Look at them at 3 days, 3 weeks, 3 months and then not again until 3 years.". He's just looking growthy, I don't see a roached back at all. His neck looks pretty long so it follows that you'd probably have a bit of a long back.

I have a 2 year old filly who, at 1 year gave new definition to the "yearling uglies". I've never had a horse I wanted to hide so bad in my whole life. She was AWFUL and now at 2 she's turning back into the beautiful girl I saw when she was first born. Thank GOD!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

haleylvsshammy said:


> He sure is going through a wonky phase, isn't he? Don't worry so much, I have a little guy that will be 2 1/2 in November and I got him when he was 18 months. You should see how wonky he looked then (GIANT head, tiny little neck, butt high, etc) and see how he looks now. It's a complete 180! He actually looks like a horse now! So he'll grow into himself, and then you'll look back at these pictures and be say "I was so worried he's end up all gangly, but look at him now"!


Hahha, he sure is!! He went through one a few months ago, and started to level out a little bit, and now hes butt high again!!! I was hoping he was done with the ugly yearling stage, but nope, not yet  But, yes, Im looking forward to comparing pics from him of now, and from the future. Thanks for the reply!



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL, there's a reason old breeders say, "Look at them at 3 days, 3 weeks, 3 months and then not again until 3 years.". He's just looking growthy, I don't see a roached back at all. His neck looks pretty long so it follows that you'd probably have a bit of a long back.
> 
> I have a 2 year old filly who, at 1 year gave new definition to the "yearling uglies". I've never had a horse I wanted to hide so bad in my whole life. She was AWFUL and now at 2 she's turning back into the beautiful girl I saw when she was first born. Thank GOD!


Hah, thats a great saying!! Maybe Ill just stick to that! LOL....His neck is actually pretty short, it looks long at times, and at others it looks very short....would love to see some before and after pics of your mare!

THanks for all your replies!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

csimkunas6 said:


> Thanks smrobs....like I said in my other reply, I think you guys are right saying that it might appear to be that way with him being so butt high. LOL, he is going through a funky one right now though!!! Was Rafe up and down like this, or did he stay pretty level? I know he looks great now! How old is he know?


Rafe is 26 months now. I was very fortunate, he never went through a really wonky stage like we see in most colts. He would get a little downhill and then level out, then a little downhill and ribby, then fatten up and level out. Thanks to his momma, he has never lacked for bulk in his neck/shoulders/hips LOL.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Rafe is 26 months now. I was very fortunate, he never went through a really wonky stage like we see in most colts. He would get a little downhill and then level out, then a little downhill and ribby, then fatten up and level out. Thanks to his momma, he has never lacked for bulk in his neck/shoulders/hips LOL.


Wow!! Hes 26months already?! He looks pretty level from the pics Ive seen of him recently...hah, but yeah, I figured he never really lacked the bulk. lol....gotta love the drafties!!!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

"A horse born uneven will stay uneven for the rest of their life" 

He is really cute but very downhill. I love his face


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

.Delete. said:


> "A horse born uneven will stay uneven for the rest of their life"
> 
> He is really cute but very downhill. I love his face


I agree, he is quite downhill right now. Im not expecting him to level out completely, but I would like to see him level out to where its not as noticeable as it is now, so we'll see 

Thank you! I love his face as well!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Rafe is 26 months now. I was very fortunate, he never went through a really wonky stage like we see in most colts. He would get a little downhill and then level out, then a little downhill and ribby, then fatten up and level out. Thanks to his momma, he has never lacked for bulk in his neck/shoulders/hips LOL.


Rafe is the same age as Aires, then! Aires was born in May, which would make him almost 27 months (he was born May 7th). I didn't realize how close in age they are!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

^^Neither did I Drafty!!!!


----------

